# Rhondda Pet Sitting



## Rhondda Pet Sitting (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi my names Georgia im 18 and a bit and i have my own businees called "Rhondda House and Pet Sitting Service". I have my own facebook page to promote my business. A bit about me is,

I look after YOUR pets in YOUR house with no pet limits
Fullly insured
Police checked
Canine first aid course
Dog behavioural course
Dog walkng

I also do cat visits. Food, fresh water, litter tray cwtches and attention and check house is secure before i leave.

Look after fish, birds, chickens, ferretts, rabbits no problems.

Thanks for reading
Georgia x


----------

